# @ INTEC M1 Stahl Reiseradrahmen 26" Nagelneu @ inkl.Gabel Steuersatz,Disc only @



## erme (1. Mai 2012)

Ebay Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120905687643

Artikelnummer: 120905687643

Verkaufe Nagelneuen:

INTEC M1 Stahl Reiseradrahmen 26" inkl. Gabel

Farbe: Tiefschwarz RAL 9005 matt

Ausführung: Disc only

Dekor: klein

Hohlraumkonservierung: ja

Lichtkabelbohrung: ja

Grösse: 54cm

Acros AH-06 Steuersatz bereits vom Händler einbauen Lassen.

Gabel gekürzt. Gabelschaft schaut noch 6cm Raus, Aheadkralle Eingebaut.

Innenlager Plangefrässt

inkl. 2 Salsa Edelstahl Flaschenhalter.

Alles Nagelneu!! inkl. Rechnung vom 29.03.2012!!!!

Neupreis für alles zusammen war 536 Euro!!

Abholung in 47495 Rheinberg möglich!!

Zahlung: Bar, Überweisung oder paypaL

Privatverkauf, keine Sachmängelhäftung, keine Rücknahme.


----------

